# Tire training rack



## Big Guy

Hi Everyone,
I just wanted to ask if anyone has pictires or info on making a tire rack you can hit with rattan sticks. Any ideas or illustrations will be helpful. Trying to put one at my school but space is limited and don't want it to be an eyesore. Our school is very busy so we can't just keep it out in the middle of the floor. Anyway, thought i would ask here for any suggestions, Thanks


----------



## MJS

If you have a stand for a heavy bag, you can put up a few tires.  The tires can be connected with rope and you can use a chain to wrap around the top tire to connect it to the heavy bag stand.

Mike


----------



## arnisador

There are some pics here and in other threads there, and a response to your post here.

I took the cue from Mr. Hartman and started using a BOB for that!


----------



## CuongNhuka

I'm subscribed to a email-group, one of there articles was on tire training. Let's see if I can find it for you...

*Stickfighting Power Training Tools*​Innovation to solve the combative equation is a hallmark of the Filipino fighting arts.  The mindset is flexible to meet the needs of the moment.  Likewise, in training, you will find innovative equipment using what's on hand to help in the student's development.
Old vehicle tires are one such device that you'll find in backyards, garages, and anywhere else people practice the island arts.  Just like how seeing a makiwara (wooden post with a striking pad) let's you know you've entered a Karate dojo, seeing a stack of old tires will immediately signal that you've found an Arnis / Kali / Escrima school.
Why the tire for a target rather than a heavy bag?  Because sticks will destroy you heavy bag, let alone anything if you use anything that's even remotely pointed!
1) Stack of Tires - This is pretty self evident how you use it...you beat the hell out of it!  Treat it like a heavy bag in the sense of staying in motion in and out, circling and so on rather than standing in place wailing away.
2) Partner with Tire - For this drill one partner puts both arms through a tire and hugs it to their chest.  They are able to then act as a mobile target for the stick fighter.  This is much like how you might use the kicking shield in unarmed training, moving in and out, circling and so on to force the fighter to advance, retreat, and otherwise move to match your motion.
3) Hanging Tire - Simply hang a tire from a rope and have at it.  As a variation you might tie two or three tires together to give a longer target.  Plus your kids will have fun swinging on it when you're not training.
4) Tire & Pole Dummy - One of my favorite variations on the Filipino fighting cross (Dequerdes) is the Tire & Pole Dummy.  This is just a tire hung from a rope with a long pole tied to the rope above it, making it half Hanging Tire and half Dequerdes.
5) Aiki Tire - Another version of the training tire that you'll see in some Aiki and Japanese sword dojos is one where a wooden frame is used to hold it upright at waist height.  This is struck with the wooden sword using a downward cut and an advancing step to develop focus and power.  I have seen versions of these outside where the tire was simply tied between two adjacent trees and used for the same purpose.
6) Art Easel Tire Man - This is an unusual tire dummy that I have seen some SCA guys use, and it's a good design.  It consists of a wooden frame like that of an art easel to which two tires are attached, a smaller 'head' tire and a larger 'body' tire.  Some versions also have a cut in half tire section bolted to the underside body tire to give it an additional 'thigh' target.  The tripod frame allows for moving this thing around, and the tires can either be permanently bolted to it or made removable for transport with washers and wing nuts.  (Hmmm...didn't kids used to to get lost in steam tunnels playing Washers & Wing Nuts?)
If you decide to put one of these tire dummies in your yard, here are four important safety tips.
* First - Only select tires that are smooth - ie. no studded tires or steel belted tires where there are frayed patches.  This is to prevent injury to you and your sticks.
* Second - As stupid as this sounds, remember that rubber can make things BOUNCE!  This includes your own weapon bouncing back and hitting you in the head or leg because you were careless.  Sounds obvious but I've seen it happen.
* Third - Drill several holes in the bottom of each tire so they don't collect rain water and become homes for a million mosquitoes.
* Fourth - Check for wasp nests if you haven't used them in some time.  (You've never seen people move so fast!)
All the very best,
Pete Kautz​


----------

